# Raleigh M50 or M55....good 1st bike?



## evilstevie (Mar 15, 2007)

Buddy of mine has an M50 or 55 that he's looking to get rid of for $100 or so. Claims to be "about" 4 years old. Seems to be in good shape, and hasn't been ridden very much. Is this a decent bike? I'm coming off an utter piece of crap dept store Roadmaster...so I'm thinking this is a big upgrade... Thanks for any opinions....


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

evilstevie said:


> Buddy of mine has an M50 or 55 that he's looking to get rid of for $100 or so. Claims to be "about" 4 years old. Seems to be in good shape, and hasn't been ridden very much. Is this a decent bike? I'm coming off an utter piece of crap dept store Roadmaster...so I'm thinking this is a big upgrade... Thanks for any opinions....


How much do they go for new?

100 buck maybe kind of steep if it's 4 years old. Overall the bike can be a very good bike if tuned properly and perfectly. I worked at a bike shop and out of all the bikes I worked with it seemed to be a really good bike for it's level. I'm assuming that your just doing plain trails or fireroads nothing to crazy. If you are then go for it. Just make sure that the new models aren't a couple hundred dollars more or else I would just get that instead.

but since your moving from a department store bike (which is crap for a low end bike) to a Raleigh then I'd say its a good upgrade.

who knows once you get more serious into biking then you will know what your style of riding is and what you want in a bike based off of your Raleigh or a real bike shop bike, then you can upgrade to another bike.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

If it is indeed a 4 year old bike AND is in very good condition...then $100 isn't bad. But the M50 is a very entry level mountainbike...suitable for forest service and logging roads and maybe some smoother trails.

Here is are some links to M50's from 2002-2005
http://www.raleighusa.com/depts.asp?deptid=11&toggleva=8

If your buddies bike is older than any of these, then its not worth the $100


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd say that they're good bikes, just heavy as h3ll. If the weight isn't a concern go for it.


----------

